# iTunes specials offer



## shy (Oct 11, 2013)

In iTunes (United States)
Haydn: Complete String Quartets - Kodály Quartet
$199.99

But, if you have an Taiwan account
Haydn: Complete String Quartets - Kodály Quartet
NT$ 2,990 (equal to $99.99)


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

shy said:


> In iTunes (United States)
> Haydn: Complete String Quartets - Kodály Quartet
> $199.99
> 
> ...


Or you could buy the actual CDs for $75 or so.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

You've got to be careful on iTunes or you can get burned on pricing. Some of their stuff is wildly out of whack with what you could pay elsewhere.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> You've got to be careful on iTunes or you can get burned on pricing. Some of their stuff is wildly out of whack with what you could pay elsewhere.


Absolutely. Amazon.com almost always trumps iTunes on downloads, sometimes by a huge margin.


----------

